# American Petroleum Engineer moving to Dubai



## Matt_Hern (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a Master Petroleum Eng currently working in the US with a 1 year experience in the oil industry, offered a position as Mechanical R&D grade 3 in Dubai.

How much should I ask for the relocation from the US to Dubai ?
What should I be asking for as far as the Basic Salary ?
What is the cost of a one bedroon appartment in a decent complex in city center area ?
What is also the average cost of living per month (including food as cooking at home plus eating 10 days out, Cleaner, Cell phone bill, Utilities, avg car insurance...)?
Should I be also thinking of any other hidden cost ?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

A decent 1 bed would be 60-80k annually
One "hidden cost" would be the appx 10-15% of your annual rent that you would need when moving into your apt, in forms of deposit and agent commision. That, and the fact that you will need to pay for the first 3 months rent initially. So if you rent a place for 70k, you will need to spend ~25k before you actually move in. How long will your employer keep you in a hotel ?


----------



## jazeel_dubai (Jun 19, 2012)

*Relocating To Dubai*

Dear Matt,

*How much should I ask for the relocation from the US to Dubai ?
Ans : Moving costs from US to Dubai will cost anywhere between $5000 to $8000 depending on the volume of cargo, the location in US you are moving from, insurance requirements, requirement of pet movements or not and so on..

[*]What should I be asking for as far as the Basic Salary ?
For a petroleum engineer you will earn a handsome package, and anything from $7000 + perks a month would be acceptable.

[*]What is the cost of a one bedroon appartment in a decent complex in city center area ?
It will be anything between $15,000 to $20,000 and you can opt for a single payment or divide it into 4 payments in a year. Some owners also take monthly payments. You need to set aside 10% - 15% of your rent for agent commissions,real estate deposits, electricity deposits etc.

[*]What is also the average cost of living per month (including food as cooking at home plus eating 10 days out, Cleaner, Cell phone bill, Utilities, avg car insurance...)?
Your rough monthly budgets will be like
You will need $1250 to $1600 for rent
$1000 for food and eating out
$500 for public transport if you dont have a car.
If you need to lease a car, it will roughly cost you $700 for a decent car and another $150 for petrol.
You can get a cleaner for $8 an hour, so roughly you might need 4 hours a week $125 a month.
Your cell phone bill if you use Du telecom can anywhere between $100 to $150 a month
Utilities for a one bed room will be around $120 a month
Hence your total expenses will be $4000 to $4500 and if you are earning between $7000 to $8000 there will be considerable savings for you .
/SNIP/





Matt_Hern said:


> I am a Master Petroleum Eng currently working in the US with a 1 year experience in the oil industry, offered a position as Mechanical R&D grade 3 in Dubai.
> 
> How much should I ask for the relocation from the US to Dubai ?
> What should I be asking for as far as the Basic Salary ?
> ...


----------

